
Snow Leopard Ruby Development Environment Checklist/Gotchas - _pius
http://www.ricroberts.com/articles/2009/09/04/snow-leopard-ruby-development-environment-checklist-gotchas
======
Caged
Here is a gist that's been thoroughly tweaked. It worked great for me:
<http://gist.github.com/177368>.

------
callmeed
Do I need to manually uninstall things like mysql, apache, and imagemagick
before installing the 64-bit versions?

~~~
zefhous
If you installed imagemagick with macports you might have to...

You _should_ be able to force macports to update everything, but it didn't
actually work for me or for others that I know of. The problem seems to be
with a bunch of libraries that are installed with imagemagick. I did a 'sudo
rm -rf /opt/local/' and reinstalled macports and all that from scratch and
everything was good to go.

------
tectonic
Are these issues primarily on 64bit machines, of which my Macbook Pro isn't
one?

